# Ernie Taylor/Zac Khan



## RF67 (May 13, 2010)

Does anyone think Zac - can better Ernie..if he gets that far - in the top pro comps?


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

RF67 said:


> Does anyone think Zac - can better Ernie..if he gets that far - in the top pro comps?


What did ernie Taylor achieve results wise?

I remember he came 4th in the 2002 UK Open pro show as I was watching it but any other shows - im not sure?


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

3rd in night of champions i think. first ever show


----------



## RF67 (May 13, 2010)

2002 Grand Prix England - 4th

2002 Mr. Olympia - 14th

2002 SAN FRANCISCO GRAND PRIX - 7th

2002 IRONMAN PRO INVITATIONAL - 3rd

2002 IFBB Arnold Classic - 8th

2001 British Grand Prix - 5th

2001 Night of Champions XXIII - 7th

1999 Olympia - IFBB, 13th

1999 Night of Champions - IFBB, 6th

1997 Night of Champions - IFBB, 3rd

1998 Night of Champions - IFBB, 5th

1998 Olympia - IFBB, 8th

1995 1995 EFBB British heavyweight class, 1st

1993 NABBA Britain, 2nd

The guy is a proper gent..went to a seminar ( Kerry Kayes - held court ) and-even after his motor bike accident, he still showed of his guns -weight 16 stone 7 lbs.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

I think Zac has the potential to do better but will just have to wait and see. I feel Zac does have some improvements to make but IF and this is a big IF he makes them then he will do well and be possibly the best English pro since Dorian.

I do not think he will better Dorian.


----------



## RF67 (May 13, 2010)

http://img37.imageshack.us/img37/954/page121y.jpg

http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/7083/23508377635fc017ac41.jpg


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

He can better than horrible mesh top :lol:


----------



## bigtomo (May 17, 2009)

ernies in a different league


----------



## RF67 (May 13, 2010)

I've met Ernie-nice fella.

http://img641.imageshack.us/img641/2145/ernietaylor31.jpg


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

RF67 said:


> I've met Ernie-nice fella.
> 
> http://img641.imageshack.us/img641/2145/ernietaylor31.jpg


Regarding your rep comment; I didnt say he wasnt a nice guy :lol: I just dont think his attire is 'all that'


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Hi Ernie, how are your triceps?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

god damn this is as good a time as any to re-whore a pic :lol:

taken last Sunday

p.s. think both guys have incredible physiques in their own rights,will be interesting watching Zak go,amazing physique.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

weeman said:


> god damn this is as good a time as any to re-whore a pic :lol:
> 
> taken last Sunday
> 
> p.s. think both guys have incredible physiques in their own rights,will be interesting watching Zak go,amazing physique.


Wee mate is Zak same your tall ?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lol gota get the guns out


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Mikazagreat said:


> Wee mate is Zak same your tall ?


no mate,he is 5'11" and i am just under 5'9" 



big_jim_87 said:


> lol gota get the guns out


always :thumbup1: :lol:


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Zack will be in bare feat, Weeman prob had clear stilletos on under his bell bottom jeans.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

also correct :lol: :lol:


----------



## HTID (Oct 4, 2008)

NO khahn is no where near doin wat ernie taylor done. but i hope he does well, but cant see it, them ifbb pros are a diff class altogether.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2010)

HTID said:


> NO khahn is no where near doin wat ernie taylor done. but i hope he does well, but cant see it, *them ifbb pros are a diff class altogether.*


Them? Zack is one of 'them' lol


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

weeman said:


> no mate,he is 5'11" and i am just under 5'9"
> 
> always :thumbup1: :lol:


Í think i will have to take your title as i am 5.7 u can't be weeman lol.

in the pic u look same height as zak


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

yep zack will go further than ernie, and thats without having to pump his arms full of synthol.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Ernie was awesome but Zack's physique is so much more balanced than Taylor's was. I guess it's fun to try and guess Zack's future but only time will tell.


----------

